# My Beautiful Black Lab/Pug mix girl! (:



## dog-lover101 (Mar 15, 2008)

hello. This is Jade. She is 8 years old and is a Black Lab and Pug mix! She's only up to around my knee!


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

awww she's a cutie =0) never saw a lab/pug mix before..pretty cool


----------



## dog-lover101 (Mar 15, 2008)

I love her soo much! Whenever i mention to her about going for a walk she gets all excited and wags her tail and jumps on me! x3. 

But her is lonely and needs a doggie friend to play with as are kitty had to get put down July 1st! 3=

So now im trying to find a Boxer puppy!


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

awww she sounds like a really sweet girl! having a play mate would be fun for her it sounds....my girl would rather just have some come to visit for a bit but as long as they leave sh eis happy lol...she def. needs ALL the attention and doesnt like it any other wya!


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

She is precious. I hope you find the right addition to your family. Good luck.


----------



## dog-lover101 (Mar 15, 2008)

dleggs15 said:


> awww she sounds like a really sweet girl! having a play mate would be fun for her it sounds....my girl would rather just have some come to visit for a bit but as long as they leave sh eis happy lol...she def. needs ALL the attention and doesnt like it any other wya!


We've only had one dog at a time. never 2 dogs but we've had a dog and 2 cats at once. I plan on showing my new puppy if i get one.


----------



## JRiegler (Mar 10, 2008)

How the heck did that mating happen, one of them must have been a gymnast?


----------



## dog-lover101 (Mar 15, 2008)

JRiegler said:


> How the heck did that mating happen, one of them must have been a gymnast?


lol most likely, i wasnt the one that got the dog. my step dad bought her like 8 years ago and i've only known her for 3-4years!


----------



## Scamp (May 24, 2007)

How cute....I have a boston/pug mix
I love the name Jade


----------



## dog-lover101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Scamp said:


> How cute....I have a boston/pug mix
> I love the name Jade


arent the Boston/Pug mix called bugg's?


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Good lookin' dog. Good luck finding the right playmate!


----------



## dog-lover101 (Mar 15, 2008)

jchantelau said:


> Good lookin' dog. Good luck finding the right playmate!


thank you


----------

